# Anyone self importing read this!!



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi.
Imported an RV 2 weeks ago and found a problem you should all be aware of so you don't end up in the same boat as me.  

The rules regarding the forms for payment of taxes (Form 386) until 1st Jan 2007 were always issued by the port after you paid your wad  to the government via the shipping agent.

After 1st Jan 2007 HM Customs now issue this form :roll: via the post following confirmation from the shipping agents that the taxes had been paid.

2 weeks down the line i have no form (which you need to register the vehicle at DVLA) so after much pleading and begging to the shipping agents they gave me the number to call and also the Entry Number for reference.

Spend 5 hours on phone :evil: trying to get through (constantly engaged) and finally spoke to a lady who told me she had not received anything from the shipping agents. Spoke to shipping agents again who send me copies of the fax and confirmation of receipt of the sent fax and also a copy of a duplicate email sent to Customs on 16/1/07. Shipping agent said they have had nightmares since 1/1/07 from Customs regarding this form and Customs constantly saying they have not received anything. :x 

If your importing your own RV, the day after you get it home phone the shipping agents and get the Entry Number from them then phone HM Customs on 0161 261 5730 and ask them to confirm they have received it and that it is been processed.

Otherwise like me you will sit and sit getting more and more frustrated :evil: :evil: :evil: with your new pride and joy  parked on the drive and unable to use it 8O for the sake of a bloody form, then have to start the whole process feeling totally pi**ed off with the whole system and asking why they had to change it in the first place. IF IT AIN'T BROKE don't BLOODY FIX IT!!!!!!! :idea: :idea: 

don't let the buggers wear you down!! Just remember every day you cant use it is another day your not lining the governments pockets with fuel duty etc!!

Dazzer


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing!!!!!!, same thing happened to another Guy further down the forum 8O


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I paid my taxes a week in advance of my RV arriving in November.

Got all the papers through a week after it docked.

Definably a backward step in 2007

But the self import advantages can be great :wink: :wink:


----------

